# Harmony Remotes and the 622



## msalvail (Sep 19, 2003)

Are any of you using a Harmony remote with your DISH receiver? I have the Harmony 520 and while it will turn the 622 on and off, it won't control any of the other functions. The Harmony website said it has something to do with the specific IR signal that DISH uses. I was just wondering if some of you may have had luck with another model and which one.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

msalvail said:


> Are any of you using a Harmony remote with your DISH receiver? I have the Harmony 520 and while it will turn the 622 on and off, it won't control any of the other functions. The Harmony website said it has something to do with the specific IR signal that DISH uses. I was just wondering if some of you may have had luck with another model and which one.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have an older Harmony 659 that works perfectly. Had no problems setting it up to work with my 622.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

There is a number of us that have Harmony 880s that I am aware of and speaking for myself they work great. I have 3.  

The other day I was listening to the HTGuys podcast and they mentioned they were selling them for 99 bucks. Sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## girdnerg (May 17, 2007)

I'm using the new Harmony One with a 622 and it is working great. All of the harmony remotes use the same code set, so the model shouldn't the problem.

I noticed that the harmony software said that there is an updated set of codes for the 622. I downloaded that set to a cloned account and didn't like the looks of it. It had some weird commands like the thumbsUp and down the TIVO uses. It also had some missing commands and when I went to learn these from the original remote, the software said it couldn't learn from this device. Didn't sound like a new a better command set to me, so I didn't import it into my main account.

Since I had lost some functionality doing one of these updates for my TV, I don't do them anymore unless I see a real benefit.

I guess that i'm trying to say that the new set of commands may be bad. Try using the 722 code set and if that fails, PM me and I'll give you my harmony user name and you can have harmony level 2 tech support port the command set over to your account from mine.

Rob


----------



## msalvail (Sep 19, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> There is a number of us that have Harmony 880s that I am aware of and speaking for myself they work great. I have 3.
> 
> The other day I was listening to the HTGuys podcast and they mentioned they were selling them for 99 bucks. Sounds like a good deal to me.


*$147 *at HT Guys as of this moment, thru Amazon and sent out by Beach Camera. The $99 must have been a one day deal...


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

msalvail said:


> Are any of you using a Harmony remote with your DISH receiver? I have the Harmony 520 and while it will turn the 622 on and off, it won't control any of the other functions. The Harmony website said it has something to do with the specific IR signal that DISH uses. I was just wondering if some of you may have had luck with another model and which one.


Any Harmony remote will work with the 622. As you know, you can set your Dish IR to any one of about 16 different different channels to avoid conflicts with another remote - and the Harmony can be set up to operate at any of these channels. In that you are able to turn the 622 On and Off with the Harmony, you presumably have the Harmony set up on the correct IR channel.

Call Harmony Tech Support - they're excellent. Also, I'd be interested to see where "_The Harmony website said it has something to do with the specific IR signal that DISH uses. _ 

PS You may find that you wish the Harmony *not* to turn the 622 OFF (or ON.)


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Set your dish to remote channel number 1 and try it again. Instructions are in the manual.

Be sure you are trying it in the same room. You are not on TV2 are you?


----------



## msalvail (Sep 19, 2003)

jkane said:


> Set your dish to remote channel number 1 and try it again. Instructions are in the manual.
> 
> Be sure you are trying it in the same room. You are not on TV2 are you?


No, I am on TV1.

Instructions are in which manual, the 622 or the Remote?

I just want to get the PVR functions on the Harmony as well as be able to change channels.


----------



## msalvail (Sep 19, 2003)

SaltiDawg said:


> Any Harmony remote will work with the 622. As you know, you can set your Dish IR to any one of about 16 different different channels to avoid conflicts with another remote - and the Harmony can be set up to operate at any of these channels. In that you are able to turn the 622 On and Off with the Harmony, you presumably have the Harmony set up on the correct IR channel.
> 
> Call Harmony Tech Support - they're excellent. Also, I'd be interested to see where "_The Harmony website said it has something to do with the specific IR signal that DISH uses. _
> 
> PS You may find that you wish the Harmony *not* to turn the 622 OFF (or ON.)


I think it was a forum member on the site, not an employee, now that I think of it.

Why would I not want the Harmony to turn the 622 off and on? It will come back on when it's set to record...just wondering...


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

I have 2 SST-659's that work with the 622. You can go go to advanced settings on logitechs web site, and configure your remote to have the 622 stay on all the time or turn off.


----------



## stoner51 (Nov 30, 2007)

Page 72 of the 622 Manual

1. Press SYSTEM INFO on the rec front panel 
If changing Address for remote control 1 write down primary address

2. Press and hold SAT on your remote for three seconds, until all of the mode buttons light up, and the let go of SAT

3. Use the NUMBER PAD to enter any number between one and 16 but not the one you wrote down in step 1
4. Press the POUND(#). If you entered the address correctly, SAT will flash three times.
Write down the number you entered 

5. Press RECORD. Make sure the remote adrees you see on the System Inof scree is the same as the one you entered in step 3. If it isn't, the remote cannot control the receiver.

6. Press SELECT to close the system info screen

In my case the Original Adress was 3 and the one that worked for my 880 was 1

hope this helps
steve


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

msalvail said:


> ...
> Why would I not want the Harmony to turn the 622 off and on? It will come back on when it's set to record...just wondering...


As you know, the 622 never truly turns Off. There is no harm in leaving it always On - it will go to standby and wake up as required. Also, you won't "tempt fate" by attempting to turn it off whule it is recording on one of the other tuners.

With all my Harmonys and different Dish Receivers I've set it up so the Dish Receiver is always "On." YMMV


----------



## stoner51 (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry I must have totally missed the question on this. I thought he couldn't control the 622
sorry
steve


----------



## msalvail (Sep 19, 2003)

stoner51 said:


> Sorry I must have totally missed the question on this. I thought he couldn't control the 622
> sorry
> steve


No, you are exactly right. That IS what I was asking. I reset mine to 1 and everything seems to be working. Thanks for your help! I have only had this for 2 days and am trying to decide if I want to get one of the ones that is meant more for DVR functions or step up to one of the color LCD screens.

All I am running on it is

DISH 622
DTV HD-21
Yamaha Receiver
Sony TV

...do you think the 520 is sufficient for this or would I be happier with another?

Thanks!

Mary


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

msalvail said:


> No, you are exactly right. That IS what I was asking. I reset mine to 1 and everything seems to be working. ...


And again, if you have a reason for wanting an IR Channel other than 1 the Harmony will accommodate. If the Harmony was originally controlling the On and Off of the 622 the original problem was *not* being on an IR Channel other than 1.

Best of luck.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> Also, you won't "tempt fate" by attempting to turn it off whule it is recording on one of the other tuners.


I don't believe turning it "off" will affect a recording in progress.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

TulsaOK said:


> I don't believe turning it "off" will affect a recording in progress.


And I never said it would.


----------



## msalvail (Sep 19, 2003)

Again, thanks for everyone's help. It's working fine but I think I may return it for one of the other models. The buttons are so small and close together that it's an awkward remote to use, especially one handed.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Using 659 and 880. I found though that I had to teach some of my own command. Such as PiP and PiP swap.

Otherwise the Harmony's work wonderful with all my Dish receivers.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

If you intend to use it for DVR functions, look for a remote with the DVR buttons in the middle or higher. I hated remotes with them at the bottom. The remote is off balance when you are pressing the most common buttons.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Using 659 and 880. I found though that I had to teach some of my own command. Such as PiP and PiP swap. ...


PIP and PIP Swap are currently in the Harmony Data Base for the 622/722/942


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

jkane said:


> If you intend to use it for DVR functions, look for a remote with the DVR buttons in the middle or higher. I hated remotes with them at the bottom. The remote is off balance when you are pressing the most common buttons.


That's why I switched to a 550. I have used it for a long time and recently went out of my head and bought a Harmony One. I'm having a time getting used to it. I just saw it on Amazon for $219 and free standard shipping if anyone's interested. Beats the price I paid at BB


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I have the Xbox 360 Harmony remote, from what I can tell it is kind of between a 520 and a 550 and it works great with my 622 DVR. I bought it because it was cheaper than just about any of the others and you get 4 different colored buttons right in the middle that I use for DVR, Live TV and Guide. IIRC it took me a good couple days to get the remote setup with the 622 so everything worked out right and I think I had to point the Dish remote towards the 622 so it would learn the proper signal to use.


----------



## Thinslice (Apr 28, 2008)

EXTACAMO said:


> I have an older Harmony 659 that works perfectly. Had no problems setting it up to work with my 622.


I'm glad to hear it works, I just got the 659 and I can't get it setup to work with my 612 reciever. I would assume the 612 and 622 and 722 are all the same, they just control more TV and such. I don't know what channel my IR is set at on the reciever. But right now I'm hoping thats my problem. I'm gonna try that when I get home.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

olguy said:


> That's why I switched to a 550. I have used it for a long time and recently went out of my head and bought a Harmony One. I'm having a time getting used to it. I just saw it on Amazon for $219 and free standard shipping if anyone's interested. Beats the price I paid at BB


I've been eying that Harmony One. I have the 880 but don't really like the tiny flat buttons. I just don't know if I can justify the price of the new remote. How do you like it? Does it feel better in the grip? Looks like they finally go the design down with better buttons but still some screen functionality... best of both worlds IMO...


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

liferules said:


> I've been eying that Harmony One. I have the 880 but don't really like the tiny flat buttons. I just don't know if I can justify the price of the new remote. How do you like it? Does it feel better in the grip? Looks like they finally go the design down with better buttons but still some screen functionality... best of both worlds IMO...


Amazingly, I got FREE Harmony One from http://www.bzzagent.com/ where my wife receives products and writes reviews. I am not affiliated with them in any way. Very cool!


----------



## bheil (Feb 24, 2006)

Joining the party late, but I thought I could contribute. I have 2 622s and use both a 659 and 670. One 622 is IR channel 1 and the other is channel 2. I could control the channel 1 622 with the codes on the harmony site, but had to learn every channel 2 code from the remote for the other dish. It doesn't take too long to do the programming and it works like a champ.
I am curious though, SaltiDawg you said the remotes 'can be set up to operate at any of these channels'. Are you talking about using the learning function for the codes on these other channels, or have I missed something in setting up my remote. Are there codes available on the Harmony site for the different IR channels?

I've got nothing but good things to say about the harmony remotes (except for maybe that the 659 sucks for DVR ff/rew type functions). Easy to set up and use, and it get's a thumbs up from the wife and the 8 year old!


----------



## bheil (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info - one vacation and then dealing with floods in the midwest so I haven't had a chance to respond (not directly affected thank <diety of choice>!. I wasn't aware of this setup option. I'll give it a try.



SaltiDawg said:


> There are codes for the 622, for example. These codes are sent at different frequencies when you change IR channels. The fundamental signal is identical for both channels. In other words, there is no need to "learn" new signals.... only to know what frequency is to be used.
> 
> If you add two 622 devices to the Harmony it is smart enough to understand that there will need to be two different IR channels involved. During the Activity setup it will ask you to push a couple of selected buttons on the associated Dish Remotes while they are physically in the learning mode position. The Harmony is not "learning" the command, it is "determining" what IR channel is to be used.
> 
> I did not have to "learn" any commands due to having two different E* receivers.


----------

